# Between shifts & Ungrey



## Nesting Zombie (May 27, 2018)

I’m STARVING & I’ve got 25 minuets until my NEXT Split shift starts.
I know -


Well including the warm up, that’s 4 minuets gone,


That’s another 2 minuets gone,

Can’t help but think I’ve forgotten something !!!.
OH YES of course,,,The Salad & Tomatoe ‘Due’ to complete!.

Wipe the Grill while the meal ‘Rests’ 
& a Hot Snack zombie style in around 7 minuets, includes the clean up !
Phew this cooking malarkey keeps you fit , Don’t it ?
Now DO NOT DiSTURBE...ZOMBIE AT WORK !.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 27, 2018)

You need a good feed if you are grafting hard, so no dieting nonsense in this thread please folks


----------



## harrow (May 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I’m STARVING & I’ve got 25 minuets until my NEXT Split shift starts.
> I know -
> View attachment 63797
> Well including the warm up, that’s 4 minuets gone,
> ...



You need feeding up for all the work you are doing !

:wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 28, 2018)

Inappropriate comment


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 29, 2018)

Today’s Lunch Gulp Between Shifts 




Sprouts, Parsnip, Cold Jacket Spud Thick cut & Chucked in, Bacon & a Flat Naan Bread
All done in 7min Nom Nom Nom Nom


----------



## yorkslass (May 29, 2018)

All i've had is a toasted cinnamon  bagel


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 29, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> All i've had is a toasted cinnamon  bagel



Ahhh, You should Eat up girl, Get some meat on your bones!.


----------



## trevskoda (May 29, 2018)

Starvo.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 30, 2018)

Ok, Well I’m NOT working tonight as I’ve got a LOOOONG shift tomorrow,
So my After Work Bite tonight a complete CHEAT -

So just had too partake -

£10 (Includes ‘Staff Discount’ ).

Shame my mates ain’t coming now, (Life happens) Sooo Rhubarb Vodka, Forrest Gump & Pizza!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

Sooo, Today Between Shift Snack I’ve Got 
Out of Date Eggs -

With Out of Date Flat Bread Naans -

OR

& a Soggy Melted Twix !.

Oh Decisions Dicisions !....

Looks like I need to go Hunting again soon,,,


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 4, 2018)

Get them opened up, you will know if the eggs are off and the naan, don't worry about dates on things unless you have poor eyesight and no sense of smell


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Inappropriate comment



Hey, I don’t mind Jokes, Or the Micky Taken out of me Either,
So Post away,,,its just a virtual world we post in lol lol lol.

(I just don’t like Spinless Throw away Personal attack’s by someone who feels anonymous & safe behind a Keyboard on Anyone with Serious intent, ESPECIALLY when one person Doesn’t know the other!)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Get them opened up, you will know if the eggs are off and the naan, don't worry about dates on things unless you have poor eyesight and no sense of smell



I wholeheartedly agree, Until the powers that be can prove that Produce can read, then I’m in Matey,,,

Remember I’m a Zombie used to Road kill if needs be, I just think that a Rabbit that has gone around a Michelin, Then Bumped the Exhaust On The way through is just ‘Tenderised’ !.
Not so keen on Continental Tenderisation though, still I suppose it’s down to personal taste !.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 4, 2018)

Nah, I am too squeamish and am funny/fussy eater. Would sooner just eat veg and fruit really. If I had to kill and prepare an animal I would become vegetarian haha

then again I suppose if you got hungry enough then I may change my mind


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, Nothing Wrong with that Matey,,,
I just Love my meat lol lol lol, I actually eat A LOT of the stuff, my rule is -
Pause if it’s still moving !.

I must admit a Sprout scared me half to life the other day when it moved, Then I realised I was on a bit of a Hill !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

Well,
I’ve decided to Hard Boil the Eggs-


Right that’s those done in 20 minuets,
Just time to Cut the Tomatoes, Add the Coleslaw, Chunk Up the Cucumber & the Cheese,  Season with Chilli Flacks & Toast the Nanns well,
Sorted


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok, So tonight I REALLY should just use up the Very last piece of Steak I’ve got lurking in the Fridge, So it’s a No Messing Simple Steak Sandwich before I start my Last stint of the day -

And the Garnish -

You just shouldn’t mess with Tasty & Simple


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 9, 2018)

What are the hard boiled egg pics showin NZ I can only see black inside of something?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 9, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> What are the hard boiled egg pics showin NZ I can only see black inside of something?



Hi ya,
Oh Yeah (Forgot to post them)
So, 3 Eggs in a Pre heated Flask, Add Boiling water ‘Slowly’ as in the previous picture, Then Cap On & Forget For 15/20mins Or So.
Then Drain, Shell & Chunk Up !.-


I also do Pasta & Spegetti The Same way & just rinse with Boiling water after.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 13, 2018)

So Today I’m using up 2 of my 4 Farm Burgers, & 2 of my 4 Farm Black Puds -

So just timevto Butter The Bread & add some Chill & Garlic Flakes For Seasoning -

& then the (In my view) COMPULSORY Batts Tomato Sauce -

Then Chuck it in -

Zombie Style Burger Pud !.

& Guess What I’m having TOMORROW as well !.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

*Tomato Sauce*

NZ have you tried the Hienz tomato ketchup with balsamic vinegar? It started as a limited edition but I think it may have gone mainstream, if you haven't tried it you must


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 13, 2018)

No I haven’t!.
But will look out for it now though....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 25, 2018)

I Fancy a Quick Bit of Gammon!
So On with the Steaks -


Just time to Butter the Bread n Put some Coleslaw & Chilli Flakes On -

Hmm, Fancy & Egg as well -


Haven’t got any Pineapple so Rhubarb will suffice -



Just as well I don’t wear a watch !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 25, 2018)

For a minute there I thought that last pic was a fruit smoothy! Panic over.  Phew!!  :scared:    :raofl:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 8, 2018)

For Today’s Lunch, I wanted something a bit Posh so went for a 3 Course snack.

Prawn Cocktail,
Honey Glazed Pork,
& a Refreshing Fruit ‘Amuse Bouche’ !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 23, 2018)

Just fancied a quick sandwich-

So went with a Chocolate Hobnob & Clotted Cream treat & if I wake up tomorrow morning then I’m off for a Fry up ?


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just fancied a quick sandwich-
> View attachment 68652
> So went with a Chocolate Hobnob & Clotted Cream treat & if I wake up tomorrow morning then I’m off for a Fry up ?



Plain hobnobs or oaty biscuits if you shop at lidl, are great with cheese spread/slices/from a block.:tongue::tongue::tongue: ......... might just need a snack now,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 23, 2018)

Yeah I’ve had an ‘Oatey’ glut while watching all the ‘Riddick’ movies just the other day, Had Dainish Blue with them. 
Enjoy yours !


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2018)

Not a spud in sight.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Not a spud in sight.



That will be remedied VERY soon as I really Fancy a FULL ON Carvery at a suitable inn, A GOOD Whale n Chips with the obligatory Mushy Peas at a good Chippy, & of course my usual Fry ups when I Fill up at any Supermarket as I Meander back down From just North of Hexam, Stanhope, Barbara Castle then towards Kirkby Stephen before Doglegging back towards just outside Darlington (Got Some Cider & Donut tokens to collect over the next few weeks, Hence the route ).
So Spuds n Peas will be heavily grazed I can assure you my friend!


----------



## eddyt (Nov 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> That will be remedied VERY soon as I really Fancy a FULL ON Carvery at a suitable inn, A GOOD Whale n Chips with the obligatory Mushy Peas at a good Chippy, & of course my usual Fry ups when I Fill up at any Supermarket as I Meander back down From just North of Hexam, Stanhope, Barbara Castle then towards Kirkby Stephen before Doglegging back towards just outside Darlington (Got Some Cider & Donut tokens to collect over the next few weeks, Hence the route ).
> So Spuds n Peas will be heavily grazed I can assure you my friend!



hi
   there is a nice carvery at north blyth club on a suday and wednesday. you have to go through
  cambois to get to it. there is a park up down on the pier as well.
  although there is concret blocks now stopping you getting right down but still enough
  room to park.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey Thanks for that Eddy, Appreciate the info.
I use to or rather Have used a park up by South beach in a lorry yard in the past I think year before last, Don’t know if it’s still there,,,I also used one down by the Harbour Office on occasion!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Not a spud in sight.



Well Matey, I was Prompted by your earlier post & Gave in to the urge,
I’ve arrived at my Park up for the night now, Clicked the Microwave On & 10 minutes or so later I’ve got -
Medium Emerald Isle soaked Jacket Spud

With the Last of my Diced Muntjac in Curry sauce


----------



## eddyt (Nov 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Thanks for that Eddy, Appreciate the info.
> I use to or rather Have used a park up by South beach in a lorry yard in the past I think year before last, Don’t know if it’s still there,,,I also used one down by the Harbour Office on occasion!



hi
   i dont know about the lorry park but behind the harbour office is still ok. the north blyth bit is 
   across the harbour behind the 3 silos.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2018)

Is it just a Zombie thing, Or does eating a sneaky Home made Pork Pie with a Cuppa just make you more Ungry ?. It’s Like trying to stop eating half way down a Full tube of Pringles !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey Yorkslass,
I see you lurking on the side waiting for crumbs,
I bet you’ve been really good & had another Toasted Cinnamon Bagel again Haven’t you !.
Come on girl get a Proper Fry up breakfast down you, it’s Winter you’re allowed!
Lol lol.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 25, 2018)

Muesli this morning NZ, steady, don't fall down in shock and horror.  Just had another coffee and mince pie, put me on till later.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 7, 2019)

Well I want to tell EVERYONE about this evenings dinner offering,
My goodness,,,Unfortunately NO pictures as I was blinking starving having just finished an Eleven & a Half hour shift in the cold wind n light rain showers that chilled me to the bone.
Only had Two cups of tea & a Hand full of Biscuits all day, Oh & a Snickers Bar (Why Don’t they call it Marathon Any more ?).
Anyway Sweet n Sour Chicken On Spicey Rice mmmm, 6 minutes in my Microwave & DONE !.
Honestly it’s flipping lovely so much so I got the wrapping out the bin for the picture lol lol.

The Sweet n Sour Chicken was really amongst the best I’ve tasted, & it’s a Tesco’s own brand.
I’ve actually got a Delivery coming tomorrow so I will top up with a few more tins.
Seriously worth a try Guys.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2019)

You had me worried then zombs, I thought you had gone all vegan on us, you know, like those that look like the living dead,!? :ninja:


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> Inappropriate comment



Come on Tez, not like you to be all coy, spit it out lad. I hate mysteries.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 7, 2019)

OK,,,Ok,, Maybe just a ‘Few’ tins of Sweet n sour too many, But they WAS on offer ! 


Oh I’m going to eat well this week !


----------



## wildebus (Jan 7, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OK,,,Ok,, Maybe just a ‘Few’ tins of Sweet n sour too many, But they WAS on offer !
> View attachment 69190
> Oh I’m going to eat well this week !



Gonna have to keep an eye on your van payload there, NZ :scared:

(and your personal payload as well once that lot is scoffed :lol-053: )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 7, 2019)

wildebus said:


> Gonna have to keep an eye on your van payload there, NZ :scared:
> 
> (and your personal payload as well once that lot is scoffed :lol-053: )



My cunning plan is to eat it all so I don’t have to &#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;,
Mmmm May I should get bigger Track suit bottom comfy trousers!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> My cunning plan is to eat it all so I don’t have to ����,
> Mmmm May I should get bigger Track suit bottom comfy trousers!



I've already gone out a got some bigger trousers, NZ, soon I'll have to be wearing a tent instead!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've already gone out a got some bigger trousers, NZ, soon I'll have to be wearing a tent instead!



Hey you ...
I don’t believe for a second that you have put even An once on, There’s nothing to you Gurl


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey you ...
> I don’t believe for a second that you have put even An once on, There’s nothing to you Gurl



Nobody seems to have told my trousers that - maybe they shrunk in the wash?  :lol-049:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2019)

Well I’ve finished the work I was tasked with doing today, Just got out the Shower & my ‘Grub’ delivery is due soon, THEN the real work of trying to find somewhere to put it all


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 8, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I’ve finished the work I was tasked with doing today, Just got out the Shower & my ‘Grub’ delivery is due soon, THEN the real work of trying to find somewhere to put it all



That’s easy NZ:
In van > in pan > in belly


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2019)

Well I’ve got the ‘In Van’ Bit nailed !


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice to see two containers of salad cream, at least I hope it’s salad cream


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2019)

Blimey that's a siege shop, or maybe it's a hibernation shop?!! 

Hmm. They do say we're due another Beast from the East though... :danger:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Nice to see two containers of salad cream, at least I hope it’s salad cream



Well I hear that ‘Salad’ is good for you, so I decided to meet the trend half way.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Blimey that's a siege shop, or maybe it's a hibernation shop?!!
> 
> Hmm. They do say we're due another Beast from the East though... :danger:



Well I had already put a lot of the Fridge & Fresh Stuff away before the picture !


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 9, 2019)

enough there to last 6 months zombie....lol....enjoy........... if the beast from the east returns you will be ok with that lot..........scouts motto...be prepared..........
just seen some flutterings of snow here ....in n.east.... 

are you still in ripley...think you mentioned you woud be there till end of january,,,,,,,,is that still your plan.....//////


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> enough there to last 6 months zombie....lol....enjoy........... if the beast from the east returns you will be ok with that lot..........scouts motto...be prepared..........
> just seen some flutterings of snow here ....in n.east....
> 
> are you still in ripley...think you mentioned you woud be there till end of january,,,,,,,,is that still your plan.....//////



Yep still Shuffling around the Ripley area, did go North up to Dunbar way & had a mooch a few weeks ago but back around Ripley now for a bit.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2019)

I’ve just finished a bit of fencing that I had to do, I really need a showeR,
BUT
I LOVE MY SNACK CUPBOARD !.

Now do I have a cheeky snack before my shower, leaving my Snack for Before my Dinner, OR do I have a Snackerty Snack now that doesn’t actually count, Leaving my Proper Snack for AFTER my Dinner?.
Hhhhhmmmmm, Best have a snack while deciding what to do, Oh The Decisions in a Zombies life -
Do I Bite or Don’t I !.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 9, 2019)

with that stash zombie....youll no be needing a packet of donuts eh..////////


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 9, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> with that stash zombie....youll no be needing a packet of donuts eh..////////



ALLWAYS room for Donuts, They are in the OTHER cupboard, it distributes the weight on the axle s !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 23, 2019)

So I’ve just had a wonderful Tie meal cooked for me as a Thank you for some jobs I done earlier-



Then when I squared away & wanted a Donut to Finnish 
OH NO !



I’ve run out of Donuts ,
I best get my reserve out -



Phew,,,,It’s ok,,,As you wher all is well


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2019)

Type two diabeties is on the increase,i wonder why,even my cats started to eat donuts i kid you not.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 24, 2019)

I thought I like biscuits but that means I probably have half a dozen digestives every two or three days


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 24, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I thought I like biscuits but that means I probably have half a dozen digestives every two or three days


Lightweight


----------

